# scirocco front end swap.



## Genepowell (Feb 6, 2015)

hi all im looking for any info in the mk1 eos front end swap to the scirocco looks awesome is there alot of work or is it most plug and play like the mk4 golf and bora.


----------



## Genepowell (Feb 6, 2015)

anyone


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

The Eos front end does not swap with any American offerings by VW. Now, the Scirocco? Hmmm. I would doubt it, but to be fair the only time I saw a Scirocco in person was Spring Break 2012 in Spain. I never saw an Eos the whole time I was there but I did own one at the time. It never occurred to me they might share parts. Somebody with Euro-knowledge will have to take this one.


----------



## Åboriginal (Jul 11, 2013)

Based on some of the build pics that I've seen, it's definitely not plug and play.


----------

